# MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung



## dbilas (2. Dezember 2018)

*MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo kennt sich einer von euch mit der MSI Lüftersteuerung im UEFI aus? Habe ein System eines Kumpels zusammengebaut und läuft auch wunderbar aber ich bekomme das System nicht leise eingestellt. Sobald ich in Windows bin hört man in sekundentakt die Lüfter Rauf und wieder runter regeln. Anbei ein paar Screenshot aus dem Bios und dessen Lüftersteuerung und in Windows HWInfo

CPU Kühler/Lüfter ist ein Dark Rock Pro 4 und Gehäuselüfter 3x die Silent Wings 3
Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch Tipps geben was ich verändern oder gar falsch gemacht habe


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

Normalerweise solltest du es auch selbst erkennen, denn deine Lüfter sind zu hoch vorbestimmt.
Mit einer Temperatur von 60°C laufen sie ja fast schon mit voller Leistung. Eine CPU geht auch schnell mal kurz rauf mit der Temperatur und dann wieder runter.

Bei den Gehäuselüfter hast du als Quelle die CPU genommen, da reicht aus wenn du die Mainboard Temperatur nimmst.
Momentan hast du bei 45°C 70% eingestellt und mit 20°C hast du 50%. Die Mainboard Temperatur wird vielleicht unter Last an die 45°C werden und in Idle um die 35°C. Hier solltest du eine angenehme Drehzahl als maximal Wert ermitteln. Das stellst du dann mit etwa 40 Grad ein. Normalerweise würde ich da nicht über 60% gehen, da Gehäuselüfter nicht schnell drehen müssen.

Bei der CPU sind es bei bei 50°C schon 90%.
Deine CPU wird mit Sicherheit um die 60-70°C heiß werden und dann heißt es damit schon fast volle Drehzahl.
Jedesmal wenn kurz der Takt nach oben steigt drehen auch die Lüfter so mit hoch.

Stelle die Kurven daher nicht so scharf ein.
Zudem kannst du auch bestimmen wie schnell sie beim hoch drehen reagieren sollen und wie schnell sie beim runter regeln reagieren sollen.
Schau mal links im Menü, solltest du auch erkennen können. Da hast du momentan alles mit 0,1s stehen.

Gegenfalls musst du da etwas Experimentieren und auch mal ein  paar Test machen bis du die optimale Drehzahl für dich findest. Denn alles ist von der Drehzahl angängig. Denn du musst ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Temperatur finden. Alles was  unter 75-80 Grad ist kannst bedenkenlos mit machen. Sorgen solltest du dir erst machen wenn die 85 Grad in Richtung 90 Grad gehen und die 90 Grad hier auch schon fast bzw. auch erreicht werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*



dbilas schrieb:


> aber ich bekomme das System nicht leise eingestellt.


 Die Lüfter stehen ja auch auf Krawall.
Ich würde das so einstellen (*rote *Kurve):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Die Drehzahlen sind anscheinend verdoppelt.


----------



## dbilas (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Das Problem ist das mein Bekannter mit dem System unter anderem auch am Streamen ist und das System daher sehr beansprucht wird. Er möchte gerne das dann, wenn die CPU richtig am ackern ist, nicht über 70°C geht (ohne Offset) damit er den höchst möglichen automatischen Takt hat. Sobald ich die lüfterdrehzahlen senke, wird das system zwar leise aber zu warm. Ich bekomme keine ausgewogene Einstellung hin. Komischerweise, wenn ich im Bios etwas eingestellt, abgespeichert habe und erneut ins Bios gehe, dieht die kurve wieder anders aus


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

Kann er doch, bei dem Board ist es sogar gut das er eine Verzögerung mit bestimmen kann, dann geht der Lüfter im Desktop wenn er nur kurz was ausführt nicht direkt auf 100%. Er kann ja bestimmen das ab 65°C oder mehr die 100% anliegen. Das ganze kann gezielt per Kurve bestimmt werden. Ich habe daran auch schon Tage verbracht bis ich für mich ein guten Kompromiss zwischen Temperatur und Drehzahl gefunden habe.

Genau kannst du von uns nicht gesagt bekommen was er einstellen soll, da dieses immer ganz vom System und der Kühlung abhängig ist.


----------



## gekipptesBit (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

Im UEFI/Bios gehen im allgemeinen die Gehäuselüfter auch fest einstellbar bei ca. 50% aufwärts. Es kommt auch auf die Umdrehungen an und besonders auf den Luftdurchsatz. Ich verwende nur welche die max.1350U/min laufen(günstige 12cm von Artic). Diese laufen nicht hörbar bei ca. 750-850U/min, vorne 2 und hinten 1 Lüfter. Ab 1.150 U/min hört man sie schon heraus. Andere ältere Lüfter gingen bis 1800U/min und waren schon bei 700U/min hörbar.


----------



## dbilas (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

Nach langem hin und her einstellen und dank euren Tipps habe ich es soweit einstellen können dass das System nicht zu Warm wird aber gleichzeitig wenig Drehzahlen anliegen.
Doch die Lüfter sind mir/uns trotz Silent Wings noch immer zu laut. Könnt ihr welche empfehlen die nochmals leiser Agieren?


----------



## IICARUS (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

Es gibt keine Lüfter die mit hoher Drehzahl leise sind.
Sobald ein Luftwiderstand an einem Kühler auftrifft wird das Geräusch verstärkt.

Die Gehäuselüfter könnt ihr  wie bereits hier erwähnt auf eine feste Drehzahl von bis 800 U/min gehen.
Das reicht vollkommen aus und sollten noch leise sein.

Mein Rechner habe ich lautlos hin bekommen, aber nicht ohne das es was gekostet hat.
Da ich mir eine Wasserkühlung verbaut habe womit ich noch ein zweites System hätte aufbauen können.
Habe daher soviel Radiatorenfläche verbaut das meine 11 Lüfter davon mit Last nicht schneller als 500 U/min laufen müssen.

Mit einer AIO werdet ihr auch nicht leiser werden, da auch hier ab einer bestimmten Temperatur gewisse Drehzahlen anliegen müssen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*



dbilas schrieb:


> Doch die Lüfter sind mir/uns trotz Silent Wings noch immer zu laut. Könnt ihr welche empfehlen die nochmals leiser Agieren?


 Weshalb wird kein gedämmtes Gehäuse verwandt?


----------



## dbilas (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

Es ist bereits gedämmt. Es ist ein Dark Base 700


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*



dbilas schrieb:


> Es ist bereits gedämmt. Es ist ein Dark Base 700


Die Dämmung kenne ich - 3mm Filz.
Da hilft nur 1cm Schaummatten drauf, wenn man den PC ständig auf Volllast fährt.

Mein klasse gedämmtes Raijintek höre ich nur leise dumpf rauschen, wenn ich alles auf Maximum stelle.


----------



## CadCad (10. November 2019)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

grab ich den mal aus 

hab heut auch mal etwas die Kurven runter und auf smart  gestellt und wunder mich warum die ab und an kurz rauflaufen 

versteh ich das richtig , Gehäuselüfter sollte man am besten aufs board als Quelle stellen ?
und nicht auf die CPU  ?
Sprich daswird wohl der grund für diese Schübe auch sein ?!?


----------



## HunterChief (10. November 2019)

*AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*

hi,
einfach das Ansprechverhalten der Lüfter anpassen, sprich die im Bios "step-up-time" Werte von 0,1s auf 1 s hochsetzten.

Gruß


----------



## Tralien (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich hol das mal hoch hier, da ich mit einem älteren MSI Bios aktuell Probleme habe die Lüfterkurve einzustellen. Ist ein MSI Z370 Gaming M5.
Meine 2 Gehäuselüfter laufen offensichtlich IMMER auf CPU Temperatur. Wenn ich von CPU auf Mainboard wechsle (im BIOS ist CPU bei 48 und MB bei 35, also ein großer Unterschied), dann ändert sich die Kurve / Linie die hinter der Lüfterkurve mitläuft. Es wird also eine andere Temperatur eingeblendet....soweit so gut, die Lüfterdrehzahl ändert sich jedoch überhaupt nicht. Und egal ob ich da MB oder CPU als Referenz anklicke, geht die CPU Temp hoch, drehen die Lüfter hoch. Das fiel mir auf bei einem Game, das kaum CPU braucht, aber massig GPU, es wurde einfach zu warm im Gehäuse......wenn die CPU auch ackert, dann drehen die Lüfter irgendwann schneller....dann passts. Aber in diesem Extremfall ist es aufgefallen, dass die Einstellungen offensichtlich keinerlei Effekt zeigen. Wenn ich Smart Fan aus schalte dann kann ich auch noch niedrigere Drehzahlen einstellen fiel mir auf, evtl. hängts damit zusammen? Gehäuselüfter sind 3 Phanteks PH-F140MP V2 Lüfter. Im Bios komm ich mit aktiviertem SmartFan Modus nie unter 700 rpm, weil die CPU Temp im Bios zu hoch ist bzw. als Referenz genommen wird, anstatt meiner Gehäusetemp.


----------



## Tralien (22. Oktober 2022)

Kann es sein, dass die Lüfter AUSSCHLIEßLICH nach CPU Temperatur regelbar sind? Laut Anleitung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist dem so. Das wäre ja kacke. Da ich einen AIO Kühler habe, bekomme ich da keine vernünftige Steuerung hin mit meiner 3070ti, die wird hin und wieder zu heiß weil die Gehäuselüfter nicht hoch drehen, weil die CPU noch kühl ist. Was empfehlt ihr hier? Anderes MB? Geht das überhaupt bei anderen MB´s, dass man die Lüfter nach MB Temperatur und nicht nach CPU steuert?
Oder eine externe Lüftersteuerung wie den Corsair Commander z.B.?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2022)

Links oben kannst du doch zwischen CPU und System wechseln. 
Siehe Seite 72 der Anleitung.


----------



## Tralien (22. Oktober 2022)

Ja kann ich theoretisch, leider hat das keine Auswirkung auf die Lüfter  Deshalb die Frage nach einem Bug oder ob das vielleicht gar nicht die Abhängigkeit auswählt. In der Anleitung steht ja nur, dass die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit von der CPU-Temperatur regelbar sind  ?!? Meine Anleitung hat übrigens nur 48 Seiten, hast du vielleicht ein anderes MB?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2022)

Englische PDF auf der Herstellerseite.


----------



## MDJ (23. Oktober 2022)

dbilas schrieb:


> *AW: MSI UEFI Lüftersteuerung*
> 
> Nach langem hin und her einstellen und dank euren Tipps habe ich es soweit einstellen können dass das System nicht zu Warm wird aber gleichzeitig wenig Drehzahlen anliegen.
> Doch die Lüfter sind mir/uns trotz Silent Wings noch immer zu laut. Könnt ihr welche empfehlen die nochmals leiser Agieren?


Alternativ wäre eine Optimierung durch ein anderes Gehäuse möglich. Aber halt auch nur begrenzt, da ist es immer schwer voraus zu sagen, wieviel das bringt. Ein Freund hat das Fractal Design Torrent, das hat zwei große 180er Lüfter vorne drin (die agieren nochmal leiser als zwei 140er) und hat einen stärkeren Airflow bei geringerer Geräuschentwicklung. Aber halt keine günstige Alternative um es zu testen.

Wenn die Lüfter anders geregelt werden sollen, also z.B. die Gehäuselüfter an die GPU-Temp gekoppelt sein sollen, wirst du um eine alternative Software nicht rum kommen. Schau dir mal "Argus Monitor" an, damit kann man es machen. Allgemein gibt es da interessante Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und gute Regelungsoptionen. Die Testversion kann man paar Tage kostenlos testen (und ist generell auch nicht teuer).


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2022)

Tralien schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Lüfter AUSSCHLIEßLICH nach CPU Temperatur regelbar sind? Laut Anleitung:


Doch geht mehr, musst auch links auf dem Button klicken oder im oberen Bereich. Zumindest mit meinem Edge Z690 Board. Soweit ich mich noch erinnere, ist es mit einem Edge Z390 Board auch so gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(Nicht wundern, meine Kurve ist beabsichtigt so eingestellt, da ich daran meine Pumpe mit einer festen 25 % eingestellt habe.)_



Tralien schrieb:


> ist dem so. Das wäre ja kacke. Da ich einen AIO Kühler habe, bekomme ich da keine vernünftige Steuerung hin mit meiner 3070ti, die wird hin und wieder zu heiß weil die Gehäuselüfter nicht hoch drehen, weil die CPU noch kühl ist. Was empfehlt ihr hier? Anderes MB? Geht das überhaupt bei anderen MB´s, dass man die Lüfter nach MB Temperatur und nicht nach CPU steuert?
> Oder eine externe Lüftersteuerung wie den Corsair Commander z.B.?


Die Temperatur der Grafikkarte lässt sich damit nicht auswählen.
Gezielte Temperaturen können aber mit der Aquasuite bezogen und als Software-Sensoren eingerichtet werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach kann eine Kurve eingestellt und nach der Grafikkarten Temperatur oder sonstige Temperatur als Bezugsquelle gesetzt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Übersichtsseite kann damit auch eingerichtet werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt für die Aquasuite aber eine Voraussetzung, die Software selbst ist kostenlos, aber diese funktioniert nur dann, wenn ein USB-Gerät von Aquacomputer mit verbaut ist. In diesem Fall würde ein Quadro bereits als Lüftersteuerung ausreichen.





						QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter
					

QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter: Mit dem QUADRO präsentiert Aqua Computer eine vierkanalige PWM-Lüftersteuerung mit hervorragendem Funktionsumfang, die gleichermaßen für wassergekühlte und luftgekühlte Computer geeignet ist. Ebenfalls integriert ist ein RGBpx-Effektcontroller für 90...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				








						Aqua Computer Homepage - Software
					






					aquacomputer.de


----------



## Tralien (23. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Links oben kannst du doch zwischen CPU und System wechseln.
> Siehe Seite 72 der Anleitung.


Habs gefunden, hier steht:

 Fan Manage
- PWM - allows you to select the PWM mode for fan operation.
- DC - allows you to select the DC mode for fan operation.
- Fan step up/ down time - allows you to set the period of fan step up/ down.
- Smart Fan Mode field - allows you to drag the gradient points to configure
the fan target values for Smart Fan mode. Smart Fan can control the fan speed
automatically depending on the *CPU* *temperature* to keep it with in a specific range.
If the current *CPU temperature* reaches to the target value, the Smart Fan function
will be activated.

Hier steht nichts davon, dass ich die Abhängigkeit wechseln kann. Bist du sicher, dass das so funktioniert? Also hast du das bei dir mal getestet?  Weißt du das oder vermutest du nur, dass es so funktionieren müsste? 
Das was ich oben links anklicken kann, ändert lediglich die Einblendung der Temperatur im Lüfterkurvenfenster. Das sieht so aus, als könnte das die Abhängigkeit verändern, tut es aber leider nicht. 
Bin etwas verwirrt, bekomme das nicht so hin wie du sagst.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand das gleiche Board und kann bestätigen, dass das verwirrend dargestellt ist und nicht funktioniert, oder dass es doch funktioniert und ich nur zu blöd dazu bin.....


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2022)

Was passt dir an meinem Beitrag nicht? Dort habe ich aus meinem System einen aktuellen erstellten Screenshot eingestellt. Dieses lässt sich seitlich über den Button umstellen oder oben, wie hier bereits genannt, auswählen.

Die rechte Seite mit den Fan-Ports wird vom Mainboard und dessen Ausstattung abhängig sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Anleitung dazu kann veraltet und nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand sein.


----------



## Tralien (23. Oktober 2022)

ahh, dieses dropdown menü habe ich garnicht....ich dachte du meinst die felder drüber, die man anklicken kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 offensichtlich hast du ein anderes mainboard. deshalb meinte ich ja, das hilft mir nicht wenn ich weiß, dass es auf anderen boards geht....oder wie es da geht. Ich wollte wissen ob es bei mir geht 
ich werd wohl nicht um eine externe Lüftersteuerung rum kommen


----------



## Tralien (23. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab mir jetzt den Corsair Commander bestellt. Habe bereits eine Corsair Tastatur, daher ist die Software bereits vorhanden. Ich teste das mal wie das funktioniert. VIelleicht kann man da auch die GPU Temp auswählen als Referenz, oder man platziert die Temperaturfühler die dabei sind entsprechend.
Die Quadro Lüftersteuerung ist auch ein heißer Tipp, danke dafür.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2022)

Dann wird es mit deinem "_MSI Z370 Gaming M5_" noch nicht mit dabei sein. Dachte die ganze Zeit, du hättest immer nur aus einem Handbuch zitiert und hättest das Board noch nicht. Hatte dein Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen. Dann wirst du dir eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen müssen oder mit dem auskommen, was du hast.

 Den Corsair Commander kenne ich nicht, da kann ich dir nichts zu sagen.


----------

